# Probleme de Démarrage Ibook G4



## benj7533 (4 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour a tous,

J'ai un gros probleme de démarrage avec mon Ibook G4. 
L'ordi se lance commence a charger (avec l'espece de petit cadran) et s'éteint. Il ne commence meme pas a charger OS X.

J'ai deja essayé avec et sans batterie etc etc etc... J'ai aussi appuyé en meme temps sur les touches alt+pomme+P+R et le bouton d'alimentation, j'ai eu droit au bip et au ventilo a donf mais 0 solution.

Bref je suis perdu si jamais quelqu'un a éventuellement une solution je suis preneur. Merci beaucoup d'avance a vous tous.

Benj


----------



## michmich (7 Juillet 2008)

Salut,

Je ne suis pas un expert, mais les symptomes dont tu parles me rappellent étrangement le problème que j'ai eu avec ma machine il y a quelques mois...
Ci dessous le lien de cette discussion.

http://forums.macg.co/ibook-et-powerbook/ibook-probleme-au-secours-merci-213484.html

Bon couragehttp://forums.macg.co/ibook-et-powerbook/ibook-probleme-au-secours-merci-213484.html


----------



## lettie711 (12 Juillet 2008)

hello, mon ordi vient de bugger, quand je rallume mon écran, la pomme s'affiche puis le "minuteur", ensuite écran noir avec en haut à gauche -sh-2.05b#   késako ? Merci pour toutes vos réponses et bonnes vacances. Lettie


----------



## benj7533 (16 Juillet 2008)

Merci pour le conseil... J'ai pref pas trop metttre les mains dedans... Du coup je l'ai ammené chez Iconcept à Bordeaux.... J'attend le retour avec devis... 
Pour info chez Iconcept ils ne facturent pas la prise en charge et le devis alors que l'Apple reseller que j'avais vu a Paris me demandait 75 euros avant meme de toucher a la machine... Quel sens du commerce...


----------



## lospericos (24 Juillet 2008)

Hello, commence par démarrer sur le Dvd d'installation de ton iBook, touche C au démarrage, ensuite "ne pas faire d'install" va dans le menu "utilitaires" -> "utilitaire de disque", sélectionne ton disque et fais "réparer les autorisations..." puis tu redémarre. Normalement ça règle le problème.


----------



## lettie711 (6 Août 2008)

hello, j'ai essaye de réparer les autorisations mais il affiche un mess d erreur et se bloque, comment faire pour récupérer les données avec mon dd externe ? merci pour vos réponses


----------



## benj7533 (6 Août 2008)

J'ai récupéré mon ibook il y a 10 jours... apparemment il ne trouvait plus le chemin d'accès au bureau... C'est un soucis de disque dur qui fatigue, du coup conseil de chez iconcept, fair eune reparation des autorisations régulièrement... Ouf sauvé... Pour info j'ai payé 64 euros... ca va....
Merci beaucoup pour les conseils... ;-))


----------

